# Spreadsheets and ipads ?



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

Anyone using them,how does it all work together,any problems? Comments please.. thanks ! ( I want to buy an Ipad,but wanna make sure it will do spreadsheets ..Thanks again


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Numbers works well, if you use the ICloud it syncs across devices. I like Google spreadsheets and use the Drive. If you want to use Microsoft Excel, there are third party apps like this.

You don't always get all the features of excel, especially in Google Docs. Just depends how complex they are.


----------



## dg1267 (Dec 6, 2012)

Not sure about the iPad, but I have a Samsung Galaxy Tab 7.0 and I use spreadsheets on it. I love it. I set up a spreadsheet so that I can give a quickie estimate on the spot if needed. I don't use it that often, but it's there if I do need it.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I can do spread sheets on mine. Between Dropbox, QuickOffice, apples spreadsheet app, etc you will be able to fins something that works.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm excited about the surface pro coming out next month. Never really been that excited about owning a tablet due to the limitations but this one has me very interested as it runs a full blown windows version. i5 core and a nice size 128ssd drive.

I won't be one of those clowns standing in line and chit. But will pick on of these up.

Pat


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

i can't visualize going to do an estimate with an ipad in one hand and a laser measure tool in the other. first of all i'm just not that good of a typist to input everything on the fly (quickly and standing up) while talking to the customer at the same time. doesn't that hamper you sales pitch or flow when having to go into awkward silences to type?

i wonder if the galaxy note (with the pen device} would work?


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Xmark said:


> i can't visualize going to do an estimate with an ipad in one hand and a laser measure tool in the other. first of all i'm just not that good of a typist to input everything on the fly (quickly and standing up) while talking to the customer at the same time. doesn't that hamper you sales pitch or flow when having to go into awkward silences to type?
> 
> i wonder if the galaxy note (with the pen device} would work?


There doesn't have to be a lot of typing if you are just entering numbers into a template. Sometimes I will do the walk through first with my legal pad, and then come back through with my tablet and laser measurer. Sometimes I forget to bring anything and I grab a pen and scratch my notes on the back of anything handy, transcribing later.


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

any ideas as to how many gigs you ipad users are using ?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have used 24.3 gb on my 64 gb ipad. I have another 4 gb synced through Dropbox which basically is all my work stuff, I even back up QB to Dropbox. Evernote also has stuff in the cloud.

I have a moderate amount of pictures, but only season one of game of thrones for video, no songs or stuff like that.


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

Sorry ,my fault,I meant how many do you use in a month .. trying to get an idea of what to expect,Thanks Dean


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I currently bumped down to a 1 gb data plan from 2 gb, but I have a smart phone as well. If I did not have a smart phone, I would do a 2 gb to start and adjust from there. Use wifi whenever you can.


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

sorry to be so ignorant on this but.. if I use wi fi it wont affect my data usage,right?> so I can use wifi instead of my data plan,very good news !


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Correct. To save battery, turn off wifi if you are using cellular and vice versa. If both are on, it should default to wifi when available.


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

Dean this is Jeffrey from Gaylord,,,,we chatted a ways back from another contractors site,how have you been?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Doing well here. 2012 was a busy year. How about up North?


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

not busy,but more steady and a bit more money.Nice for a change


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

PatsPainting said:


> I'm excited about the surface pro coming out next month. Never really been that excited about owning a tablet due to the limitations but this one has me very interested as it runs a full blown windows version. i5 core and a nice size 128ssd drive.
> 
> I won't be one of those clowns standing in line and chit. But will pick on of these up.
> 
> Pat


So Pat will this surface pro run your paint estimator and excel, oficce etc.. looking to downsize my laptop to use in my truck, on job etc..


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Watch what size you get. Windows 8 takes up a lot of hard drive space. I think a 64gb surface leaves something like 23 gb free. The OS takes up 45 gb.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> So Pat will this surface pro run your paint estimator and excel, oficce etc.. looking to downsize my laptop to use in my truck, on job etc..


I dunno, I'm guessing it would. I think with the pro version you should be able to run anything that you run on your desktop or laptop. I thought this thing was supposed to be out last month but have not heard anything.

Like Dean said, forget the 64ssd drive and get the 128 one. But also wait a few months after it's been released to get some reviews first.

Pat


----------

